# Husqvarna steering



## 2quik (Feb 8, 2016)

I have the Husky 10530SBE, and the right steering trigger sticks at times, I have dry lubed the dogs and didn't help at all, the cable has not adjustments, any advise is much appreciated, thanks


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

:welcome:
Sorry I can't be of any help but does your owner's manual have any service/maintenance tips? Still under warranty? Dealer assistance?


----------

